# Divo By Va.



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Looks quite nice. Will fit a SP Reo.

http://myvape.in/international/index.php/atomizers/rebuildable-atomizer/divo-by-vicious-ant.html

This is for @Rob Fisher 

http://myvape.in/international/index.php/atomizers/rebuildable-atomizer/the-golden-cyclone-afc.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

TylerD said:


> Looks quite nice. Will fit a SP Reo.
> 
> http://myvape.in/international/index.php/atomizers/rebuildable-atomizer/divo-by-vicious-ant.html
> 
> ...


 
Now if I could just find a bottom fed one I would be all over it like a rash! I have a red one on it's way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (1/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now if I could just find a bottom fed one I would be all over it like a rash! I have a red one on it's way!


 
That is just for the AFC system. You fit it on your existing base.

The AFC (Cyclops)
Specifications:
-It is composed of 2 sections, the outer and inner section.
-In adjusting the air vent you shift from 0-7mm airflow size.
-Two vents are provided on both sides.
-This is a separate upgrade to your existing Cyclone Atomizer.
-Can fit any cyclone base.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

TylerD said:


> That is just for the AFC system. You fit it on your existing base.
> 
> The AFC (Cyclops)
> Specifications:
> ...


 
Thanks @TylerD! Gold one on it's way!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro (1/8/14)

TylerD said:


> That is just for the AFC system. You fit it on your existing base.
> 
> The AFC (Cyclops)
> Specifications:
> ...


My ones cant swap. The bf cyclone base is the new one with lip and the afc ( non bf) is the older one that is concave . The afc fit only on his base while the cyclone fit both .


----------

